# Halloween in Las Vegas?



## 13mummy (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm going to Vegas in the beginning of June for my sisters wedding, and I was wondering if anyone knew if there were any good Halloween stores, etc??


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I went to Halloween Mart last time I was in Vegas. Lots of costumes but quite a few props as well. The address is 6230 S Decatur Blvd.


----------



## Rev Noch (Feb 4, 2009)

There is a Halloween Town right next door to LaserQuest on Lake Meade Blvd

7351 W. Lake Mead Blvg, Ste 101
Las Vegas, NV 89128
702-855-0666

I would call them to make sure that they will be open. I seem to remember that their hours may be shortened in the off season.


----------

